# Gun free zones really work.



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/S7pGt_O1uM8&rel=1


----------



## archer077 (Apr 7, 2004)

they must work rather well they have them on U-Tube ha ha


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

That's good. You should put this in the Comedy section.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

That is definitely a funny take on how some politicians and legislators think gun laws should work. You have to figure if the criminal(s) they have disregarded the law about stealing or harrassing or whatever, then they will probably disregard whichever firearm law they may be breaking as well. They are criminals because they break laws.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I just ordered my kit. You can never be too safe! I hope they have a spanish version too. Got to cover all the bases.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That is hillarious. That should be broadcast during primetime on every network station. How much money do you think it would take to get NBC to play that?!!!


----------

